# first cycle started



## powermaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Started my first cycle today. just couldnt wait. So far no problems went real smooth.

250mg Test E  x2 weekly
current weight 160lb
BF% unknown

Not real sure what stats to put on here. 
Any advice fell free.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2012)

you got your pct and Ai in order?


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hang on, bro...it is going to be one hell of a ride. I just started my first cycle 5 weeks ago and I am feeling fantastic!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2012)

powermaster said:


> Started my first cycle today. just couldnt wait. So far no problems went real smooth.
> 
> 250cc Test E  x2 weekly
> current weight 160lb
> ...



Good God 250cc 2x per week? Where are you injecting 1,000mL of oil? lol  ) Just bustin balls... You mean mg though!

What are you doing with your diet? What are your goals?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes what about all your research chems for your mice.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes meant mg lol. Good god i would kill myself on those doses 1000ml not to mention my wallet. 1cc or 250mg would be more like it right? correct me if im wrong.
cleanning up the diet. chicken tuna fish pastas ect. Protein shake along with a bananna in the morning then a decent meal for lunch. Dinner is what i need to work on. 
Oh not sure what u mean herm???
Thanks for the advice and questions


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 7, 2012)

Ai and serms!!!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 7, 2012)

i wasnt to worried about AI since i am not on dbol. but maybe i should be???
I know i need to get blood test but not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bout the bloods, go to private md and order a female hormone panel and a lipids pannel if u got the $. Make sure theres a labcorp on your area. There is were you will get ur blood drawn at. A bit late now imo, you should have done thia before pinning. But if this was ur first pin you migh still be able to get somewhat baseline results.
This way you will have something to compare to when your cycle is complete.
Theres a discount code tread floating around here somewere.


----------



## powermaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Did legs yesterday and decided to do tri set. WOW i am in pain today. But my lower back started killing me exspecially on stiff leg dead lift. like a really hard burn then just wanted to cramp big time. had to stop for few it got so bad. Dont know if it was just me or what it was.


----------



## powermaster (Oct 7, 2012)

ok its been a few weeks since i posted. Been in Hawaii for a bit, awsome place. i am 4 weeks into cycle and feeling good have some gains to brag about 160lb to 171lbs, strengths have gone up in some areas, was think about adding var to the end of the cycle. Anyways wanted to post a little update and let all know i am still alive.lol Looks like i will be be looking for new lab now that pinn has pulled there stunts. bummmmer.


----------



## powermaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Got bloods back. This is first time to do bloods.So i have nothing to compare to. Would like to now what you guys and gals think. 
This is all greek to me. Is there anything to be concerned about? I feel pretty good at this point. Have about 3wks left on test E cycle. Welcome all input good or bad. Thanks bros

CBS with differential/platelet wbc	11.7	High

Platelets	439	High

Eos		9	High

Monocytes (Absolutes)	1.4	High

Eos	(Absolute)	1.0	High

Creatine, Serum	1.34	High

Testosterone, Serum	1500	High

Luteinizing Hormone (LH)	0.2	Low

FSH Serum	0.2		Low

Estradiol	114.3		High


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 7, 2012)

powermaster said:


> i wasnt to worried about AI since i am not on dbol. but maybe i should be???
> I know i need to get blood test but not sure how to go about it.



I haven't finished reading yet but bloods are done before cycle first to obtain baseline test levels for recovery 
Then again mid cycle or if any bad sides arise
And concluding cycle and pct to check for recovery

And bad move with no AI, u might not need it now but for 30$ it's smart to have in case of flair up 

And now seeing your bloods, guess what.. U needed an AI


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 7, 2012)

And I can't edit to add but some things I might be able to add on
Fsh and lh are going to be low due to synthetic test 
Creatine is a liver value I believe.   More water will help
U have blood elivated .. Donate blood
And ya take that AI ASAP


----------



## powermaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> And I can't edit to add but some things I might be able to add on
> Fsh and lh are going to be low due to synthetic test
> Creatine is a liver value I believe.   More water will help
> U have blood elivated .. Donate blood
> And ya take that AI ASAP



Other than gyno what is the AI for which i will take asap? Also giving blood what is the purpose of this? Just wondering


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 7, 2012)

Creatinine is a kidney value, and 1.34 is pretty high, were you dehydrated? How old are you


----------



## powermaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Creatinine is a kidney value, and 1.34 is pretty high, were you dehydrated? How old are you



Age. 45 I did get dehydrated back on thanksgiving was sick for week and could not keep fluids down


----------

